# Chips for breakfast and a pipe after - marathon training in 1912!



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Not diabetes-related, but just goes to show how things have changed! I actually finished in the Stockholm Olympic stadium in 2003, should have finished in 2004 as well, except my leg broke at mile 23 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-15625195


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Northie - have you heard anything more about the torch-bearing next year, yet?


----------

